# What do you use to clean your hedgie cages?



## Litch (Sep 4, 2008)

What do you use to clean your hedgie cages? I dont want to use a chemical that could hurt Prick at all. What would you recomend for a plastic tub? At the moment Im using soap and water


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I use vinegar for nearly all my cleaning.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

A dust-buster and hedgie wipes 1-2 times a week.

Once, it became scented in a not so positive way. I took the wire top off and cleaned the plastic bottom out with shampoo, water, a sponge, and a kitchen scrubby.


----------



## payge (Aug 30, 2008)

i wash the bottom out with kitty shampoo along with the bars. then use another wet rag (no soap) to wipe everything off with before drying. Just to make sure all the soap is REALLY gone. Same goes for his wheel.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

Mild, hot water & bleach solution. Works nicely.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

This thread may help, if you haven't seen it: viewtopic.php?f=8&t=263


----------

